# Order number 11596



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi, order number as above, received today, minus one of theitems which is flagged up as will follow? Is this normal, as I paid extra to try and ensure it was all here by today, and was showing as in stock when ordered?

Chemical guys microfibre wash :thumb:

Great service other than this little niggle


----------



## V9DPW (Jun 9, 2007)

dave-g said:


> Hi, order number as above, received today, minus one of theitems which is flagged up as will follow? Is this normal, as I paid extra to try and ensure it was all here by today, and was showing as in stock when ordered?
> 
> Chemical guys microfibre wash :thumb:
> 
> Great service other than this little niggle


Hi Dave,

Unfortunately we had a stock discrepancy as when i went to pick your order we had no Chemical Guys Microfiber Wash left, apologies for the inconvenience! We can refund if required but we do have an order from Chemical Guys expected to arrive on Monday which i will ship via a next day tracked delivery service.

Dave


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

No that's fine, just thought I'd check to see that's all :thumb:

I'm sure I'll have more cloths to wash by next weekend now :lol:

Thank you for getting back so soon


----------

